# Dating While Still Under Same Roof?



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone has lived under the same roof during a divorce and began dating. I really want to move on with my life but am still stuck living under the same roof. I started a profile on match.com(no photo) but don't think I should pursue it until I am at least final which is coming close but might still have to live together if house doesn't sell. I am just so sick of living in a "purgatory" and not getting out and enjoying life but just don't know if anyone would be understanding of my situation.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sure plenty won't care, your ex might though, unless he's already doing the same.

And what's with people these days and dating sites? Just get out there and go into non-pickup meetup events and get togethers, you'll meet many decent men FACE to FACE straight off the bat


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I would never date someone still living with ex, but that's me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KnottedStomach (Sep 19, 2013)

If you are ready for it and you know it's over with your X, I don't see a problem with it.

I am dating someone, while still leaving under the same roof as my STBXH. And my STBXH is dating one or two people as well. As long as you don't talk about it with your STBX, it should be okay.

Don't get me wrong though. It isn't all colored roses. It can be difficult at times.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it's preferable to wait until after moving out, but that's not always practical. I chatted online, met a few for a drink, but only dated one, and that was because she was visiting briefly from overseas and was the only chance we had to meet.

Without at least your own place, it can be awkward and difficult to explain the circumstances believably. Some will believe, and some won't care (which may not be a good sign about their character).


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank-you all for the input!!If anything I would be kind of embarrassed since I live and still support my SBTX since he has no job and I think, who's going to put up with that unless I find someone with a similar situation and another part of me feels entitled once its final.The angry resentful part of me feels like doing it to intentionally anger him because he has kept me stuck for so long that maybe it would get him moving on things.I did join a meetup group for separated/divorced women in my area but outing haven't been posted in a while since the leader left,maybe I should make an effort to suggest some.I really don't have much of a social life since I work nights and weekends which really makes things hard.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Go for it. Why put your life on hold over something that is practically non existent?


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am tired of putting my life on hold for almost 2 years. I was trying to be respectful but I feel since he's being uncooperative with the proceedings,I almost feel like its deserved and may be will it force him to move on and its not like I have children involved. I have joined several Meetup groups but its even difficult for me to make those since I work nights and weekends to have any type of social life.


----------



## IronWine29 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would suggest meeting people who share your interests without dating. Especially if you are still dealing with "leftover" issues, it will tend to carry over into a new relationship. Don't look at it as putting your life on hold, but as preparing yourself for a new start with a clean slate.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

It might be a good idea to go on any dates away from the house.

Meet at a different meeting place and avoid the dates meeting your stbxh at the door. This might make for less tension on your dates.


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

I wouldn't do it anywhere near my house and I don't think I'm even ready to jump into anything major especially since I would like to experience the luxury of living alone and having my own place which is something I never go to do before I was married. If anything, just probably looking for company and does not mean sex, just for some occasional human interaction.


----------

